# mercès



## ryba

Hola, amics.

Primer de tot, confesso que m'agrada fer servir de tant en tant la paraula *mercès* en comptes de _gràcies_, però, segons tinc entès, en la majoria dels dialectes aquesta paraula sona antiquada.

D'altra banda, durant la meva breu estada a Girona aquest estiu la vaig sentir més del que m'esperava. Em van dir _mercès_ (i no _merci_, eh) en botigues i a la perruqueria.

Quan era a Andorra, vaig preguntar si _mercès_ sonaria estrany a la boca d'una persona jove que parla amb gent jove i l'andorrana amb qui estava parlant em va dir que "no em mirarien".

Què en penseu, quin és l'estatus de la paraula _mercès_ en els vostres parlars?

Moltes gràcies! (correccions benvingudes)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

No soy capaz de contestar en catalán, con perdón.
Parcialmente criado en catalán, tarde supe que se decía mercès, y no merci ni gràcies. ¿Será que vuelve el mercès por ser lo _correcto_ dentro del amplio -y exitoso-resurgimiento del idoma desde la vuelta a la democracia? Lo que sea, me parece perfecto. Siempre que vuelvo (a Barcelona) con mis primos, siempre es mercès.

Fins ara.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

He trobat aquest fil Gràcies, Merci en què se'n va parlar una mica, de "mercès", ja veuràs que hi ha tota mena d'opinions. Jo personalment no ho faig servir mai, i ho sento bastant poc; és veritat que em sona tirant a antiquada.


----------



## andriubcn

Personalment si que la utilitzo algun cop (visc a Barcelona). Tot i això, si que és una paraula que "sona antiga" i "molt formal" malgrat que no n'hi ha cap problema en utilitzar-la (mercès o moltes mercès).

Salutacions


----------



## xxima

Jo crec que s'utilitza força més en l'àmbit col·loquial que en el formal. 
Els joves no ho acostumem a dir, malgrat sovint diem "merci", perquè és cert que sona antic. De totes maneres, almenys a Barcelona, s'utilitza amb bastanta freqüència.


----------



## MOMO2

ryba said:


> Hola, amics.
> 
> Primer de tot, confesso que m'agrada fer servir de tant en tant la paraula *mercès* en comptes de _gràcies_, però, segons tinc entès, en la majoria dels dialectes aquesta paraula sona antiquada.
> 
> D'altra banda, durant la meva breu estada a Girona aquest estiu la vaig sentir més del que m'esperava. Em van dir _mercès_ (i no _merci_, eh) en botigues i a la perruqueria.
> 
> Quan era a Andorra, vaig preguntar si _mercès_ sonaria estrany a la boca d'una persona jove que parla amb gent jove i l'andorrana amb qui estava parlant em va dir que "no em mirarien".
> 
> Què en penseu, quin és l'estatus de la paraula _mercès_ en els vostres parlars?
> 
> Moltes gràcies! (correccions benvingudes)


 
Aunque esto no contesta tu pregunta lo digo: cadauno hable como se le antoja. Yo siempre uso el "mercès" y me da igual lo que piensan de mí los demás. Vaya yo caliente ríase la gente.

Tal vez nadie me corrija porque hablo como una guiri y no se atreven a confundirme?


----------



## ampurdan

Hola ryba:

Jo "mercès" no ho faig servir mai. No ho he sentit a dir gaire pel carrer, tampoc; però ja m'hi fixaré més a partir d'ara.


----------



## Dixie!

Bé, jo ho faig servir de forma personal perquè és lo meu nom, però aquí a l'Ebre sempre se sol dir gràcies.


----------



## Roger19973

Jo no he fet servir mercès en ma vida... només gracies i merci.


----------



## freski

_*Mercès*_ s'utilitza més aviat poc. Potser se sent més quan dius el conjunt moltes mercès. Tanmateix, si l'empres la gent t'entendrà perfectament; no hi ha cap problema (jo l'utilitzo de tant en tant).

En canvi, *merci* és incorrecte. O _gràcies_ o _mercès_.


----------



## aclaparat

Jo, tot i que no utilitzo mercès/merci gairebé mai (Per més que ho intenti el meu cervell no em deixa fer el canvi de gràcies a mercè, en canvi sí vaig poguer canviar el "pues" que utilitzava de forma massiva de petit per "doncs" i ara per ara quan sento qualsevol que diu "pues" em fa mal les orelles. ) sí que ho sento molt pel meu voltant i m'ho diuen molt (Sobretot ho diuen molt les noies, però no és per res en concret, puix a mi també m'agradaria emprar més el "mercès". ). 

Crec que avui en dia hi ha moltes paraules "antigues" o "formals" que estan en auge, donat per el què sembla ser una recuperació del parlar correcte desprès del llast que va deixar el franquisme.


----------



## ryba

De quina part de Catalunya ets, Aclaparat? (crec que tornaràs a llegir aquesta pregunta més d'un cop si no t'ho poses al perfil)


aclaparat said:


> Crec que avui en dia hi ha moltes paraules "antigues" o "formals" que estan en auge, donat per el què sembla ser una recuperació del parlar correcte desprès del llast que va deixar el franquisme.


Però creus que en el cas de _mercès_ se'n pot parlar?

Dieu que sona formal, seria correcte estilísticament posar-la en una carta formal? Se sent a la tele? Jo fa molt de temps que no tinc la TV3, però mai no l'hi he sentit a dir.


----------



## aclaparat

ryba said:


> De quina part de Catalunya ets, Aclaparat? (crec que tornaràs a llegir aquesta pregunta més d'un cop si no t'ho poses al perfil)
> 
> Però creus que en el cas de _mercès_ se'n pot parlar?
> 
> Dieu que sona formal, seria correcte estilísticament posar-la en una carta formal? Se sent a la tele? Jo fa molt de temps que no tinc la TV3, però mai no l'hi he sentit a dir.



Jo, personalment, ho trobo diferent però en cap cas formal. És més, des fa uns anys ho sento bastant, és a dir d'una forma ja molt regular i natural. Potser m'hi fixo més quan algú ho pronuncia, però car és menys freqüent, però no perquè sigui una forma molt formal o desfasada. La veritat és que ho he començat a sentir bastant i fins i tot em venen ganes d'emprar-lo. 

Però si ho fas servir no quedaràs pas malament ni com un bitxo rar, com a mínim no a les meves orelles. ^^


----------



## aclaparat

Ah! D'Igualada (Anoia)


----------



## freski

ryba said:


> De quina part de Catalunya ets, Aclaparat? (crec que tornaràs a llegir aquesta pregunta més d'un cop si no t'ho poses al perfil)
> 
> Però creus que en el cas de _mercès_ se'n pot parlar?
> 
> Dieu que sona formal, seria correcte estilísticament posar-la en una carta formal? Se sent a la tele? Jo fa molt de temps que no tinc la TV3, però mai no l'hi he sentit a dir.


Jo trobo que sona formal, tot i que tampoc és un arcaisme des del meu punt de vista.

Seria correcte utilitzar _moltes mercès_ en una carta formal, sí. Però també ho seria _moltes gràcies_, la veritat.

Jo no la sento gaire, ni a la televisió ni enlloc. _Mercès_ sol no ho he sentit mai de la boca d'altri; com a molt, _moltes mercès_, però no pas d'ús freqüent.


----------

